

Real-Time 3D in Javascript using divs - iamwil
http://www.uselesspickles.com/triangles/demo.html
using javascript, html, and css...
======
iamwil
I didn't think this piece would be that popular. I had other submissions that
were new emerging technologies, and this was the one that floated up top.

------
lupin_sansei
Good one. Reminds me of the cool work done here too:
<http://www.walterzorn.com/jsgraphics/jsgraphics_e.htm>

------
ed
Very creative. Unfortunately you're limited to solid colors and can't yet map
an image to a polygon's surface using this method.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Perhaps CSS3's image border property would allow that? (I don't know how
widespread browser support is for that yet)

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-background/#the-border-image>

~~~
ed
That crossed my mind but according to the CSS3 spec the border edges are
supposed to be flat, and not diagonal (which is what makes this hack so
efficient). This could end up being implementation-specific but ATM probably
wouldn't provide the solution (it also doesn't yield a way to do perspective
transforms on an image).

------
ashu
fantastic hack!

